# Clutch wont come off!!!!



## EdmonW750 (Feb 2, 2012)

i have an 05 brute 750 and ive stripped my primary clutch with the puller. any ideas how to get it off with out the puller?


----------



## E.A. (Jan 10, 2011)

Never looked at having to do this 2 strapes around the back if you can and a very strong bearing or cog buller from you local repair or parts house


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1265&highlight=broke+primary+puller

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4732&highlight=broke+primary+puller


those might help


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

bowtietillidie93 said:


> i have an 05 brute 750 and ive stripped my primary clutch with the puller. any ideas how to get it off with out the puller?


 what did u strip dont sound good was u using the tool.


----------



## E.A. (Jan 10, 2011)

After I thought about this for a second I had to come and ask did you stip the motor shaft and if so what's your plan to hold the clutch on afterwards?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ He would have to re-tap or replace.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*stripped*

HELICOIL - HELITIGHT...... Helicoils are expensive,they hold up great,not really sure what torque they can withstand.....I,m pretty sure I've installed two helicoils on my old Honda 250x head bolts,and they held up awesome...I would think they would hold up to 69 ft/lbs of torque.As far as getting the pulley off ?


----------



## EdmonW750 (Feb 2, 2012)

I stripped the threads for the puller not the bolt that holds the clutch on.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If you can't helicoil it and take it to the max then whack it with a BFH and get it, its torch-time...but don't hurt the crank. Its bad enough to have to buy a new primary.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it doesnt matter if its the bolt or puller, if you stripped the threads on the inside of the shaft your gonna have to fix it. 

If you just screwed up the puller (which I doubt) then just buy another puller.


----------



## EdmonW750 (Feb 2, 2012)

Well my threadds for the retaining bolt are still good. If im not mistaken aren't there two setss of threads one for the puller and one for the retaining bolts.


----------



## EdmonW750 (Feb 2, 2012)

I mean the bolt that holds the clutch on still goes on fine maybe ill try helicoiling it we'll see I guess


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bowtietillidie93 said:


> Well my threadds for the retaining bolt are still good. If im not mistaken aren't there two setss of threads one for the puller and one for the retaining bolts.


Yes, the ones for the retaining bolt that are left-hand threaded are center crank and the one for the puller are on the primary hub. Always always put a dab of grease on the puller tip and threads and never exceed 75ftlbs torque on the puller. If you get there and the clutch has not released, tap the puller end with a hammer. That's why its rounded slightly.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would think just trying a new puller would work then As long as the threads in the primary are ok.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I would think just trying a new puller would work then As long as the threads in the primary are ok.


Yeah it would be nice if they made the puller with a slightly softer steel then the primary hub, that way you could just get another puller. But...I don't know. I would guess if I was to look at the puller and all the threads in a zone were pulled off smooth, I would think the hub's threads would still be OK. But if I saw half the thread height still on the puller I would have to assume the other half or more.. was off the hub. Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You're right. If the threads in the primary are messed up, then fixing them before you can remove it is pretty much inevitable.


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

If you pull the clutch apart and unscrew the end so all you have left is the back plate you can use a hard ruber hamer on the shaft and it will come off i had the same problem .


----------



## EdmonW750 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok bud, thanks for the info. I'll try it and let you know how it goes.


----------



## EdmonW750 (Feb 2, 2012)

Big L i got the clutch taken apart to the back plate and I hit it and i still cant get it off. exactly where did you hit it?


----------



## EdmonW750 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ive never used helicoils before how would you go about installing them in th clutch hub?


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have seen this done and it had to be Cut Off,either way clutch is trashed I wouldnt take a chance redoing threads get another clutch,put the clutch back together get a big Jaw Puller and with the 3 arms and try it that it should come on off,just put alot of tension on it with the jaw puller and if it dont come at first let it sit with the tension on for a while then go back and try again should pop off.


----------

